# for the alt geeks



## danalec99 (Oct 26, 2005)

Jill Enfield - http://www.nikonnet.com/dyn/articles/article_detail/190.html


----------



## terri (Oct 26, 2005)

She's one of my favorites. Very talented, and a fun instructor. I've always enjoyed her work. 

Thanks for the link!


----------

